# St Barts Forums > St Barts Restaurants Wine & Food Forum >  >  Are Restaurants open on Easter Sunday?

## Goodie

Im arriving on Easter Sunday.  Ive seen ScottSs Restos23 list (very helpful).  How likely are the restaurants that are typically open on Sundays to actually be open on Easter Sunday?  Also, is there anyplace to purchase wine upon arrival on Easter Sunday?  It seems grocery stores will also be closed so Im wondering how to find a meal on Easter Sunday evening.  Thanks for any guidance!

----------


## andynap

U Express Oasis will likely be open with limited hours. You can get wine there. Stay tuned here for restaurant openings closer to Easter.

----------


## Dennis

> I’m arriving on Easter Sunday.  I’ve seen ScottS’s Restos23 list (very helpful).  How likely are the restaurants that are typically open on Sundays to actually be open on Easter Sunday?  Also, is there anyplace to purchase wine upon arrival on Easter Sunday?  It seems grocery stores will also be closed so I’m wondering how to find a meal on Easter Sunday evening.  Thanks for any guidance!



Also, if you are staying at a rented villa, consider having your agency provision with wine and the makings of a first night's meal. No better table on the island than your villa deck overlooking the sea.

----------


## KevinS

Ive never had a problem finding somewhere open for dinner on Easter Sunday.  

As Andy noted, U Express in Lorient is open on Sundays.  Occasionally, Marché U switches things up and opens Super U in St Jean on a Sunday.  Someone will usually post any announcements that are found.

Keep in mind that as of now, for at least the next week, stores cannot sell alcohol after 6PM.  If the 11PM curfew and 6PM prohibition are lifted before Easter then that wont be a problem.

----------


## JEK

Agree with Dennis on the villa arrival stocking up.  Also, all the hotel restaurants will be open for their guests and non-guests too!

----------


## cec1

I've never had any difficulty finding restaurants to be open at Easter.  Moreover, many of them offer festive, special meals.

----------


## Goodie

You guys are awesome!  Thank you so much for the inside “in the know” advise.  This forum has been fantastic to learn how to appropriately plan for our vacations on our favorite Caribbean Island.  Merci beaucoup!

----------


## Eve

Went to Pearl for lunch on Easter.  Low key, nothing crazy.

----------

